# International Offshore Services



## tugboy

THE CALL OF THE SEAS

From the 60’s to 70’s, oil-prospecting and offshore oil rig supply ships were sailing the seas around the world.
Featuring IOS flags (International Offshore Services), black hulls and white castles, our “Ladies”, Glorita, Pamela, Catherine, Fiona, Lisbeth, Margaret and others are summoning former comrades memories.
If you are from Britain, Cape Verde, France, The Netherlands, Portugal, Spain…
and you were a captain, a mechanic, an engineer, a sailor, a cook, or a technician, an offshore oil rig staff member, or an oil company employee: WE NEED YOU!
Send us your photos, stories you remember, anything useful to supply the fan club.

If you are intressted , please follow the link below and became a member .

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/group.php?gid=65185719634&ref=mf

Sorry for my bad English , I'm Dutch you know .

Regards Harry van den Berg ( Tugboy )


----------



## trevor8869

Served as Master on Lady Alison, Brigid, Claudine, Delia , Edwina, Fiona, Camile in North Sea & West africa


----------



## tugboy

I served as 2end engineer on the Ladies Diana , Margaret , Glorita , Pamela , Valerie (Capt. Eddie Hall) Beth , Joyce (Capt. Ian Joss) , Catherine and others .

Take an account on Facebook and become a member at The Call of the Seas 

Regards Harry van den Berg .


----------



## MICALEFF

Hello Harry, I try to inderstand how to use ships nostalgia, nobody speak french!


----------



## MICALEFF

IL LAMAMIENTO A TODOS LOS EX COMPANEROS!
A lo largo de los anos 70 y 80, en todos los mares del mundo se navegaban los buques de busca y de abastecimiento de plataformas petroliferas. 
Recuérdate « ladies » nuestras : Glorita, Pamela, Catherine, Fiona, Elisabeth, Margaret, y todas las ostras, con su casco *****, castillos blancos y bandera IOS (International Offshore Services, cuya primera sede era Rotterdam y luego en Great Yarmouth) Hoy te estan buscando.
Eres de Hollanda, Inglaterra, Francia, Espana, Capo Verde, Portugal… y quizas capitan, mécanico, cocinero, ténico o ineniero. Trabajabas en una plataforma o en una compania petrolera.
Tienes algunas fotos, algo que decir, que preguntar…
Pues, el blog necesita los recuerdos de todos.

Harry hizo un trabajo estupendo sobre aquella bella época.

APPEL A TOUS LES ANCIENS
Dans les années 1970/80 les mers du globe étaient sillonnées par des navires de recherches et de ravitaillement de plate forme de forage.
« Nos Ladies » Glorita, Pamela, Catherine, Fiona, Elisabeth, Margaret, et toutes les autres… Ces bateaux à la coque noire et au château blanc, sous les couleurs de IOS, (International Offshore Services) dont le siège au départ était Rotterdam et ensuite Great Yarmouth, font appel à tous les anciens, Hollandais, Anglais, Français, Espagnol, Cap Verdiens, Portugais… capitaines, mécaniciens, matelots, cuisiniers, techniciens et ingénieurs, personnels des plates formes, et des compagnies pétrolières.
Ressortez vos photos et vos souvenirs pour alimenter le blog.

Harry a fait un travail extraordinaire sur cette belle époque

please go to FACEBOOK www.facebook.com and find "The call of the seas" group we need you!


----------



## sibby

i sailed as AB on the Lady Brigid and the Lady Fiona in 1967 briefly.


----------



## KernowJim

The Lady Alison is painted all white now and was laid up in Penzance, Cornwall not so long ago.

Can't remember her new name but it was definately her.

I remember Ian Joss beaching her off Lowestoft after she hit a platform and was taking in water. Great Yarmouth Harbour Master wouldn't let her come into the river in case she sank and so beaching her was the only option.


----------



## kernewekmarnor

'ansom flag there Jimmer....KBV


----------



## KernowJim

Dydh da! Nice to know there is a fellow countryman onboard.


----------



## Michael Ypes

Hi Harry
I am a new member and have posted some photos I took on board the Lady ships, you might know some of them.
Michael


----------



## tugboy

Hello Michael ,

I have send you an e-mail .

Regards Harry .


----------



## ben27

bonjour micaleff.5th may 2009,0012.re:nobody speaks French.sa nes pas vre.je parle le france,may jeune,cant spell it.a plu tare.ben27ps,dont be to hard on the spelling.


----------



## wsrobertson

trevor8869 said:


> Served as Master on Lady Alison, Brigid, Claudine, Delia , Edwina, Fiona, Camile in North Sea & West africa


Trevor sailed with you on Alison and Fiona when working for Shell out of Torry Dock i was mostly on the Fiona with "micksie". What i am looking for is if you have any photos of these vessels taken at Old Torry as the folks have started the Torry Heritage Group and are looking for any that they could use.


----------



## trevor8869

Sorry can't help you any photos , I wish I had taken some in Torry as it's so much changed over the years 

Regards 
Trevor


----------



## Bill Morrison

Hi Trevor, You won't remember me but I was with you on the Lady Alison. What I recall was coming in to Great Yarmouth I was asleep in my bunk and was woken by a almighty bang from forward end. It is a sharp turn to starboard as I remember when entering the river Yare the ship would not answer to the helm and it hit the pier. After the hole in the bow was patched, we went to dry-dock in Newcastle where it was found that one of the rudders had sheared off. Strange as it seamed to steer alright when coming back from the rig. A lot of time has past since then Trevor but great to have the memories. All the best. Bill Morrison


----------



## trevor8869

Hi Bill, sorry but I can't remember you but I do remember entering Gt. Ymth. And hitting the North pier as she would not answer to the helm , that was many years ago Bill , now been retired for 14 years and enjoying it , nice to hear from you . 
Regards


----------



## chadburn

Anybody remember the name of the Engineering Super at the Torry Dock Offices.


----------



## Bill Morrison

Hi Trevor, Thanks for your reply. I have been retired near nine years myself. The mate was Andy Ritchie, who was later "quay foreman" for Shell at Torry Dock he was a neighbour of mine sadly passed away now. 
I wonder if you can help me with something regarding the Lady Mariann. I was viewing a clip on the Scottish Screen Archives, Polar Power (3268) about 15 minutes into it is a couple of minutes of the Lady Mariann I am trying to remember the Skipper name as I thought it was Neal Something ? one for your memory. Also check out the ship handling with only forward controls, you guys were some thing else. 
Regards Bill


----------



## trevor8869

Hi Bill, yes that's correct Andy Richie was my mate sorry to hear that he has passed away, a great mate and very experienced guy. 
I can't think of the guy by the name of Neal but I have a lot of the IOS house magazines that I will go through and check it out for you , there was a Lady Miriam if I remember correctly , anyway I will look it out for you and get back to you Bill . 
Controls on the forward consul and looking over your shoulder that's how it was in those days Bill , a lot different now to sitting down at the aft consul and controlling everything on a Joystick control .
Ok Bill will look out these house magazines and get back to you 
Take care 
Trevor


----------



## trevor8869

chadburn said:


> Anybody remember the name of the Engineering Super at the Torry Dock Offices.


I think it was Mr Wilkie the eng supt for IOS in Aberdeen


----------



## chadburn

Thanks Trevor(Thumb)


----------



## tugboy

Hi Bill ,

The skipper on the Lady Mariann in the Polar movie is the Dutchman named O.R.A. Plas .

Regards Harry . ( ex IOS engineer).


----------



## Bill Morrison

Thanks Harry, I had a short spell on the Lady Karen a great bunch. I can only remember the mate called Louis he was Indonesian, the Skipper's name in my Discharge Book I can't make out.
Regards Bill


----------



## Bill Morrison

Hi Chadburn. I joined I.O.S. in 1970. I was interviewed in Great Yarmouth by Mr A Wilkie Engineering Supt. and Capt. V Sallis Marine Supt. 
The next time our paths crossed was when I joined Seaforth Maritime Mr Wilkie was Engineering Director. I have a photo taken in 1978 of a special occasion Mr Wilkie is in the centre I am on the far left. Sadly he passed away earlier this year aged 94 years.
Regards Bill


----------



## trevor8869

Hi Bill , the Master of the Lady Mariann at her christening ceremony was Capt. Pijnnaken that was on the 18 the March 1971 she was under the Dutch flag, who was the Chief eng. on the Alison when you were on her Bill ?.


----------



## chadburn

Bill Morrison said:


> Hi Chadburn. I joined I.O.S. in 1970. I was interviewed in Great Yarmouth by Mr A Wilkie Engineering Supt. and Capt. V Sallis Marine Supt.
> The next time our paths crossed was when I joined Seaforth Maritime Mr Wilkie was Engineering Director. I have a photo taken in 1978 of a special occasion Mr Wilkie is in the centre I am on the far left. Sadly he passed away earlier this year aged 94 years.
> Regards Bill


Bill, thanks for the photograph, who is the chap with the Beard and his back towards the camera?


----------



## tugboy

*Lady Mariann*

Hi Trevor, 

You must be a I.O.S. insider knowing Henk Pijnaken as master on the Lady Mariann .

Regards Harry .


----------



## Bill Morrison

*Lady Alison*



trevor8869 said:


> Hi Bill , the Master of the Lady Mariann at her christening ceremony was Capt. Pijnnaken that was on the 18 the March 1971 she was under the Dutch flag, who was the Chief eng. on the Alison when you were on her Bill ?.


Hi Trevor, I think it was Hamish Jolly or Roy (Boysie) Oakes, thanks for the information on the Lady Mariann I also had a reply from Harry " Tugboy". I still thing see a likeness with the chap I thought it was.
Regards Bill


----------



## Bill Morrison

trevor8869 said:


> Hi Bill , the Master of the Lady Mariann at her christening ceremony was Capt. Pijnnaken that was on the 18 the March 1971 she was under the Dutch flag, who was the Chief eng. on the Alison when you were on her Bill ?.





chadburn said:


> Bill, thanks for the photograph, who is the chap with the Beard and his back towards the camera?


Hi Chadburn, The chap with the beard is Ray Macrohn. He was the Skipper one of life's Gentlemen, if the world had been flat! I would sail right to the edge with him.
Regards Bill


----------



## chadburn

Thanks Bill, the chap I saw was built more like him than the Dapper chap in the middle of the photograph.


----------



## trevor8869

Bill Morrison said:


> Hi Trevor, I think it was Hamish Jolly or Roy (Boysie) Oakes, thanks for the information on the Lady Mariann I also had a reply from Harry " Tugboy". I still thing see a likeness with the chap I thought it was.
> Regards Bill


Hi Bill, yea Hamish was with me on the Alison I do believe he lives in Huntly , and Boysie Oakes he was C/E on the Lady Brigit working out of Gt Ymth on charter to Amoco , and Ray Mcrohan was Master on the Lady Delia , I used to relieve all the Masters on the Lady boats until I went semi permanent on the Alison 

Regards


----------



## DCMARINE

I sailed as Mate with Seaforth Maritime, Aberdeen, and on the IOS site I see a lot of names I recognise. I think a lot of Masters & Chiefs moved to, or were poached by, Seaforth when it started up - McCrohon, Bloomer, etc. and Andy Wilkie.
Donald Campbell


----------



## MiriamS

*Lady Miriam*

I am sorry to interrupt your conversation but I am wondering if any of you know what happened to Lady Miriam please. At the age of 18 I named her at a ceremony in France and at the age of 60 something would really like to know something of her history. I do hope someone can help.


----------



## tugboy

*Lady Miriam for Miriam*

Small History about Lady Miriam . Regards Harry .


----------



## MiriamS

*Lady Miriam*



tugboy said:


> Small History about Lady Miriam . Regards Harry .


Thank you very much for the photo's and history. I lost touch once IOS was sold and have recently been looking at the photo's taken at the launch which made me wonder what had happened to Lady Miriam. It was kind of you to reply - thanks again.


----------

